# Hi



## captain planet (Aug 9, 2006)

hello
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




not really sure how to introduce myself here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OMG I LOVE THESE SMILIES!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hahah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so erm....helllllooooooooooo!
(btw i actually live in london but shhhhh- its a secret)


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 9, 2006)

great to have you here!!!!


----------



## captain planet (Aug 9, 2006)

aww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (couldn't find a blushin smiley so i put this one up instead! o wait wot was it?!?!? o wellz) 
i ike this site, i like lookin at the pics (god i sound like a child newayz) 
so far ive learned how to depot stuff but i got a question -wots a goof off- or sumthin of the sort! cant remember ???
neways c yaas around !


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Hi Captain Planet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​
Welcome to Specktra! I agree about the SMILES hehe you should check out my newbie forum when I just started hehehe... I use a lot of smiles for my introduction


----------



## Dawn (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome!!  I love all of the new smilies too!  A bunch of them were just recently added!


----------



## juli (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  glad you joined. I love the smilies as well. Sooo cute.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 10, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 10, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra! Glad to have you join us!


----------



## Wattage (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## captain planet (Aug 14, 2006)

*thnx 4 da msgs!*






 hey hey!! imback!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for all of u who've left a msg!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c ya around!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome girlie!!! How ya likin it so far??


----------



## Incus (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey you!!!


----------

